# lookin for crew.



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking for anyone interested in taggin along here in the next couple weeks for jetty/short offshore trips 20-30 miles. New boat and need to fish. Thanks. Gas, bait, and chore help is appreciated.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## txkingfisher (Jan 15, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Fishing out of port a sorry forgot to add that part.


----------



## txkingfisher (Jan 15, 2008)

Me and Rusty might would have to carpool for that. Hahahaha


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey guys Im tryin to make a trip fri and sat. Depeing on weather. Im leaving out of port or rock port but ultimately goin through port a one way or the other. Im tryin to reply to pm but seems that some have disappeared. If I havent replied please send me another. Thanks


----------

